# Cremation urn



## Steve Smith (Mar 26, 2021)

Made it for the SILs father who died a few years ago. 

Vessel (488 segments): WBLM, African blackwood, Santos mohagany, Brazilian bloodwood, Eastern maple. 
Lid (112 segments): bubinga, Honduran rosewood, WBLM, African blackwood, Eastern maple.

15 in diam x 20 in high

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 26, 2021)

That's a beautiful urn, but you have me wondering something. How big was he because that urn seems big enough to hold a giant.


----------



## Steve Smith (Mar 26, 2021)

He wasn't much bigger than me, but I made it large because I can.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 26, 2021)

Beautiful work. I like your color combination/design on the middle band.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 26, 2021)

Looks great! I really like the design of the feature ring. Any chance of getting a top-shot? That looks interesting too.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2021)

Steve, that is a work of art, and I bet a certain upgrade from what he was in before. I'm sure your sil was teary eyed when she saw that.
Nicely done sir.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2021)

It really is beautiful and one of a kind. Well done sir.


----------



## Steve Smith (Mar 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 28, 2021)

That's truly a work of art.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## larry C (Apr 1, 2021)

Outstanding!


----------



## larry C (Apr 1, 2021)

What did you use to attach the lid? Just wondering if it's a friction fit, or some sort of a threaded design? Just wondering.....beautiful work!


----------



## Steve Smith (Apr 1, 2021)

I proposed a mechanical locking feature but they said a removable lid was fine. It's a very slight interference fit with that finish applied so I suspect the lid will fuse with the vessel if left alone for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2021)

Really beautiful! I love the wood choices and the obvious attention to detail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## larry C (Apr 20, 2021)

Steve Smith said:


> Made it for the SILs father who died a few years ago.
> 
> Vessel (488 segments): WBLM, African blackwood, Santos mohagany, Brazilian bloodwood, Eastern maple.
> Lid (112 segments): bubinga, Honduran rosewood, WBLM, African blackwood, Eastern maple.
> ...


Spectacular! I really like the top......Is the top threaded, or is it a "friction" fit?


----------



## Steve Smith (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks, The lid is just friction fit


----------



## larry C (Apr 20, 2021)

Steve Smith said:


> Thanks, The lid is just friction fit


I'm glad to hear that, I just finished my first urn, and used a friction fit. I'm still trying to find some sort of a brass threaded fitting that I could epoxy the female piece into the top and the male piece into the actual lid. So far, no luck.....You did a great job on yours....


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 20, 2021)

Never turned an urn myself but a couple of turning buds said the person who was making the metal treaded components is no longer doing so. Some in my club successfully use ABS fittings.


----------



## larry C (Apr 21, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> Never turned an urn myself but a couple of turning buds said the person who was making the metal treaded components is no longer doing so. Some in my club successfully use ABS fittings.


I tried to contact this person, but no success. I did find a 2 1/2" ABS conduit adapter that I think will work after a bit of "adjustment" on 
the lathe....these are made in several sizes.....thanks for your response.


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 21, 2021)

larry C said:


> I tried to contact this person, but no success. I did find a 2 1/2" ABS conduit adapter that I think will work after a bit of "adjustment" on
> the lathe....these are made in several sizes.....thanks for your response.


No problem. Wouldn't mind seeing a picture of it.


----------



## larry C (Apr 22, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> No problem. Wouldn't mind seeing a picture of it.



Not much to picture, all I did was to remove the threaded part on both pieces (male and female). I did this on the lathes with a 1/16" parting tool.
Next step will be to epoxy the female piece into the body of the urn, and the male piece into the lid. Hopefully, it'll work as planned....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

